# September 11th



## JBD (Sep 11, 2009)

*Let us not forget, on this day, those Americans and others whose last September 11th was in 2001.*

:sc: :texasg:


----------



## HKTidwell (Sep 11, 2009)

This is a day close to my heart, I lost a lot of brothers and Sisters in the fire service when the towers came down.    May God be with the families and friends of all people who suffered a loss 8 years ago. May we never forget nor loose sight of the tragedy that occurred on this day.


----------



## david918 (Sep 11, 2009)

One of my longtime masonic friends is a retired FDNY Captain his son is also in the FDNY and survived the collapse of the north tower.I'll always remember that tragic morning


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 11, 2009)

http://www.caldavid.com/911/911.swf


----------



## JTM (Sep 11, 2009)

blake said:


> http://www.caldavid.com/911/911.swf



i almost watched that.  clicked it, it opened up.  saw the first picture... had to prepare myself for it.  i'll have to watch that later.


----------



## nick1368 (Sep 11, 2009)

seems like yesterday......


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 11, 2009)

May the good Lord hold those close who lost loved ones that day and may He continue to protect us from those who would do us harm.


----------



## LRG (Sep 11, 2009)

bill_lins77488 said:


> may the good lord hold those close who lost loved ones that day and may he continue to protect us from those who would do us harm.


 

so mote it be


----------



## Scotty32 (Sep 12, 2009)

As unbelievable as that day was, I knew that I would never forget it. Had the same thought for others, but I think now people are forgetting. Sad to say I know, but its good to know for sure those of us on here did not & will not.

+5 Bill Lins


----------

